# AAM 10 year birthday party Friday 20 November



## Brendan Burgess (22 Oct 2009)

Hi folks

It's hard to believe it, but this "new" website is ten years old in November. 

We will celebrate with a pint in The Schoolhouse in Northumberland Road, Ballsbridge.

Time  9 pm

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Oct 2009)

*Re: Askaboutmoney 10 year birthday party Friday 20 November*

Life was much simpler then

http://web.archive.org/web/20000302053648/www.askaboutmoney.com/ubbcgi/Ultimate.cgi?action=intro


----------



## dewdrop (22 Oct 2009)

Congratulations on such an excellent website. When i switch on my computer it is usually my first port of call. Out of curiosity do many posters know each other and is there any indication of the age profile of posters?


----------



## Locke (22 Oct 2009)

Excellent Website. A rare thing to find a messageboard on the Internet that has discussions which don't end up degenerating into a mud slinging contest. 

A testement to the Brendan and the Mods.


----------



## jhegarty (22 Oct 2009)

*Re: Askaboutmoney 10 year birthday party Friday 20 November*



Brendan said:


> Life was much simpler then



One thing never change. I would love this know what's in this post :
[FONT=Verdana, Arial][broken link removed]
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial][broken link removed][/FONT]


----------



## Darthvadar (22 Oct 2009)

Congrat's to all on the first decade.... Here's to many more!...Thanks a million to everyone involved!...

Darth....


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Oct 2009)

dewdrop said:


> Congratulations on such an excellent website. When i switch on my computer it is usually my first port of call. Out of curiosity do many posters know each other and is there any indication of the age profile of posters?



Hi Dewdrop

Thanks

I would have met only a handful of the people over the years. 

We don't collect any information, so we really don't know about the profile. 

I had a thread somewhere on doing a survey of members, but I can't find it just now.


----------



## MaryBe (22 Oct 2009)

Wow, ten years. I'm sure it feels just like yesterday..... I will be in Orlando on Nov 20th and will miss a pint or two with you all but I will raise my glass (in the sun) and wish you all well and many many more years of support.

Congratulations

Mary


----------



## chrisboy (22 Oct 2009)

Locke said:


> Excellent Website. A rare thing to find a messageboard on the Internet that has discussions which don't end up degenerating into a mud slinging contest.
> 
> A testement to the Brendan and the Mods.




+1. i joined this site when i was in financial difficulty and it couldn't have been more helpful. Keep up the good work!


----------



## rochs (22 Oct 2009)

Congratulations Brendan and best wishes for the future.

I am sorry i will not be able to join you and fellow members on the 20Th. 
I will however drink a Pint to your success down here in County Clare.

I came across your valuable site about 4 years ago and a day hardly passes without i checking in.

Heres to the next 10 years.

Regards and Best wishes.

rochs


----------



## justsally (22 Oct 2009)

Well done Brendan on keeping such a brilliant site up and running for ten years.

Thanks also to the mods and all those who have taken the time to help one another with their replies.

I think I drive my family and friends crazy when talking about Askaboutmoney.    They think I'm addicted to the site (I am )   It has given me, and continues to give me so much support and information.     

Long may  AAM continue to flourish.    Happy 10th Birthday.


----------



## Goggles (22 Oct 2009)

Congratulations on a fantastic website! As a new user I'm sorry to have missed the last 9 and 3/4 years but looking forward to making up for that in the years to come


----------



## truthseeker (22 Oct 2009)

Happy Birthday AAM and many thanks to Brendan for a great website.
Enjoy the pints!


----------



## Caveat (22 Oct 2009)

Happy birthday to all at AAM and well done Brendan & the team.  

Don't think I'll make it for the drinks but enjoy the night everyone!


----------



## fobs (22 Oct 2009)

Congratulations. Not sure how many years I have been posting here but a lot of the 10 years I would think. Will toast you here in the rebel county. 

It would be great if there was a post of the top 10 threads of 10 years ago to compare what people were talking about compared to now.


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Oct 2009)

Felicitations to Brendan, the Mods and all posters who make AAM such an addictive source of invaluable source of information. Here's to many more years of success. 

I had the pints last night.


----------



## TreeTiger (22 Oct 2009)

Congratulations Brendan, this site is so useful, informative and enjoyable and I hope it has many more years of productivity ahead. I saw you and AAM mentioned in today's Indo so perhaps more members on the way?  Would have really liked to be there but will be away sunning myself!  Enjoy the night, will look forward to reading about it.


----------



## Hans (22 Oct 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY I second that justsally I too drive my friends and family crazy quoting what is said in this forum but they are quick enough asking me to send in a query for them when they have a question. I found this forum in 2007 when I started a new business and it was 'a Godsend' I hadn't a clue but I learnt so much from it and it kept me on top of things.  I too now visit site every morning to catch up on my favourite topics. I'll raise a glass of wine to you on the 20th to you in Limerick. I'm sure we could join up a line right down through Ireland!


----------



## shopgirl (22 Oct 2009)

Happy Birthday & thank you for all the hard work which was obviously put into the site.  I would certainly hope to join you for a drink on the 20th.  To answer one of the other posters, apart from seeing Brendan on the telly, I don't know any of the others, so apart from celebrating that's a good reason to go for a drink, a chance to meet up & say thanks for all the help, maybe we should all start designing our username badges as real names won't mean a lot!


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Oct 2009)

shopgirl said:


> , maybe we should all start designing our username badges as real names won't mean a lot!


 
My head will suffice as a badge, I reckon.


----------



## shopgirl (22 Oct 2009)

Hi Baldyman, not speaking personally but maybe you'll have competition for that badge!


----------



## Caveat (22 Oct 2009)

Oh yes...


----------



## muffin1973 (22 Oct 2009)

Just wanted to add my voice to the congratulations to Brendan on the site - I found it when I bought my first apartment with my (now) husband and the information I was able to get on that and subsequent posts for all manner of things has been invaluable - it is always my first suggestion when friends or family are looking for an answer to something.

Keep up the great work

Muffin


----------



## S.L.F (22 Oct 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## MANTO (22 Oct 2009)

Congratulations to all  I have gotten some great advise since i joined


----------



## Bill Struth (22 Oct 2009)

Happy 10th birthday to a fantastic site.

Congrats to all involved.

Enjoy the scoops.


----------



## Vanilla (22 Oct 2009)

Congratulations to Brendan, the Mods and Contributors. 

It's no secret that AAM is my favourite website ( just look at my post count) and for good reason. 

I've learnt so much in the time I've been a poster on this website and am very grateful for it. Although I'm quite sure my accountant wishes I'd never heard of it since he still gets a call every now and then from me to discuss something I've read here!

Not sure if I'll make the celebration but may try. If not I'll raise a toast from the West to, hopefully, many more years of AAM.


----------



## gipimann (22 Oct 2009)

10 glorious years!!

Congrats, Brendan, and to all the posters, contributors, mods (and even the spammers who keep us on our toes!)

Will see what I can do for 20th Nov!


----------



## BONDGIRL (22 Oct 2009)

I cant make it but I would like to say have a fab nite.. I am really starting to use this website more and more and I am spreading the word. Thanks to everyone involved..!


----------



## Mpsox (22 Oct 2009)

Brendan

can't make it myself but well done on the tin anniversary of AAM

Out of curiosity, is there any particuler posts, good or bad, that stand out?


----------



## truthseeker (22 Oct 2009)

Mpsox said:


> Out of curiosity, is there any particuler posts, good or bad, that stand out?


 
Or threads?


----------



## Scotsgirl (22 Oct 2009)

Brendan,
Congratulations on your 10th anniversary!
I hope to be there to join you for a drink or two.
Cheers.
Scotsgirl


----------



## Graham_07 (22 Oct 2009)

Congrats Brendan + mods. AAM addict since 2006 here & no signs of remission or cure.  . Won't be able to join ye that Friday but will down a few in celebration anyways.


----------



## vienne86 (22 Oct 2009)

Congratulations- this is a wonderful web site - so useful.

I am a relatively new member, and am wondering how I ever managed without this site!


----------



## Armada (22 Oct 2009)

Heartiest Congratulations on a great informative and friendly site.


----------



## AgathaC (22 Oct 2009)

Congrats Brendan and the Mods, and many thanks to all who make this site so useful. I am a complete AAM addict, have to have my daily fix! I have learnt so much, have had lots of laughs and have always received helpful answers to my own questions.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Brighid (22 Oct 2009)

Congrats to Brendan, Mods and Contributers, a fantastic informative site. I too check in every night, only wish I had come across you sooner, I feel I have missed so much! Enjoy your drinkies.


----------



## pudds (22 Oct 2009)

Happy Birthday AAM I'm only an  newbie but its an excellent site.


----------



## Chocks away (22 Oct 2009)

Dress/drinks code?


----------



## my2leftfeet (22 Oct 2009)

Wow ... is it really 10 years?! I think I lurked for a while before I joined ... I have gained so much from this site.  Both in terms of general knowledge and money savings.
Many happy returns ... and well done Brendan and the tireless moderators ... for your tenacity, commitment and overall "non vested interest".
heres to the next 10 years ... anyone want to make any predictions about what we'll be talking about?!


----------



## majicalo (23 Oct 2009)

Chocks away said:


> Dress/drinks code?



10th birthday party? You wear your best party frock - that's what everyone else wears to a 10th birthday party (if my memory serves me!) And that's just the boys! Hope no-one will be drinking nothing stronger than lemonade at a 10th birthday party!
Congratulations to all for a great site - enjoy the celebration - even if baldyman has already had the pints! 
I'm new to posting on the site but have read it for years. 
Thank you for the service!


----------



## demoivre (23 Oct 2009)

Well done Brendan and mods for keeping this place running smoothly for 10 years. I'm hoping to make the celebrations on the night. Did someone say that drinks were on the house for those with 1540 or more posts?


----------



## thedaras (23 Oct 2009)

Congratulations to AAM..
Ill be there for the celebrations.
Defo gonna get a T shirt with my username on it.
But just for fun I think ill use someone elses username


----------



## Purple (23 Oct 2009)

I'll probably be there.


----------



## truthseeker (23 Oct 2009)

thedaras said:


> Congratulations to AAM..
> Ill be there for the celebrations.
> Defo gonna get a T shirt with my username on it.
> But just for fun I think ill use someone elses username


 
If youre absolutely drop dead gorgeous, a redhead, female and in your 30s - use my username please


----------



## Purple (23 Oct 2009)

truthseeker said:


> If youre absolutely drop dead gorgeous, a redhead, female and in your 30s - use my username please



Use any name you like, just make sure you turn up!!


----------



## mathepac (23 Oct 2009)

Happy Birthday AAM & Thanks to Brendan, the mods and contributors for a superb site.

I'll be there, ably supported by my young assistant [broken link removed], who coincidentally is 50 this month.


----------



## Lex Foutish (23 Oct 2009)

Congrats, Brendan and Mods. Wonderful site. Great for advice and good fun at times too. Lots of room for diverse views. And that's a tribute to the ordinary posters also.

I've made one or two good friends here but I miss the contributions of one or two members, who aren't posting here anymore, as well.

Here's to many more years of AAM.

A quick question... Do they serve Beamish in The Schoolhouse? I'd love to introduce Purple and a few more of ye to the original Southern Comfort!


----------



## shoegal (23 Oct 2009)

Happy Birthday to AAM and congratulations to Brendan and the Mods. The site has been helpful to me over the years. I too miss some of the members who aren't posting anymore. Enjoy the Party and good luck for the future.


----------



## Tinker Bell (24 Oct 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> A quick question... Do they serve Beamish in The Schoolhouse? I'd love to introduce Purple and a few more of ye to the original Southern Comfort!


Question 2. Do they stock Babycham and Nash's red lemonade. If the answer is on the positive side, I'll be there with the other half. If not allowed, he can stay in the car with his SUDOKO! Please somebody, organise a late bar. Or are we all going back to Sue Ellen's.


----------



## S.L.F (24 Oct 2009)

demoivre said:


> Well done Brendan and mods for keeping this place running smoothly for 10 years. I'm hoping to make the celebrations on the night. Did someone say that drinks were on the house for those with 1540 or more posts?


 
No people with over 1540 posts are buying the beer.


----------



## mystry4all (24 Oct 2009)

Hi all,

Congratss for the 10th birthday of AAM. Do have a nice celebration of AAM's birthday and may it live long


----------



## DavyJones (24 Oct 2009)

Think I'm in dublin that weekend.,9pm start might catch me though, no doubt ye'll have more than one there,


----------



## S.L.F (25 Oct 2009)

Hi Brendan, are you getting a room in the Schoolhouse or is it just in the bar I mean we don't need some fancy password or something?



Lex Foutish said:


> A quick question... Do they serve Beamish in The Schoolhouse? I'd love to introduce Purple and a few more of ye to the original Southern Comfort!


 
We have dish water up here that would probably taste better then that drain cleaner you call a drink.


----------



## 46E (25 Oct 2009)

To Brendan and all the crew *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*,  best wishes now and in the future.


----------



## Barney Magoo (26 Oct 2009)

Congratulations on reaching ten years. This site really demonstrates people power and rational debate, especially now in times of economic difficulty. Special congrats to all the moderators for keeping us all on the straight and narrow.


----------



## browtal (26 Oct 2009)

Happy 10th Birthday, well done to all involved and many more fruitful and interesting years of helping your members. Thanks for the useuful advice in the past.
Enjoy the celebrations Browtal


----------



## Tarek (27 Oct 2009)

Happy Birthday to you AAM and to the admins for keeping this forum spam free! That's what got me coming back more often than usual to posting and reading the great info on this forum.

Tarek


----------



## Jolly Man (27 Oct 2009)

Happy birthday to AAM, has been a wonderful site throughout building our house, from purchasing the site, to mortgage to insurance to construction... a wonderful first point of reference.My first website to have a look at every morning  Its a credit to Brendan, all the mods and contributior's who make this site such a valuable and relevant source of information.

www.selfbuildardmore.blogspot.com


----------



## Henny Penny (27 Oct 2009)

Congrats to Brendan and crew on 10 years of AAM ... God I feel old now ... it's like discovering the baby you used to babysit as a teenager has now graduated university!

Continued success for the future ... HP


----------



## baldyman27 (27 Oct 2009)

This is going to turn into 'The Great Un-masking'. I think I'm going to have to go now, to put a face to the names. Actually, no-one should wear name tags and we can try to figure who's who. 

Must go find a wig...


----------



## billythefish (28 Oct 2009)

Congrats to brendan and the mods on 10 years of providing this excellent website. I think it's safe to say that most of its members would be lost without it at this stage.

I'll try to be there on the 20th but it won't be easy, living in Cavan....


----------



## Caveat (28 Oct 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> This is going to turn into 'The Great Un-masking'. I think I'm going to have to go now, to put a face to the names. Actually, no-one should wear name tags and we can try to figure who's who.
> 
> Must go find a wig...


 
I might just sneak in purely to observe. 

I could go incognito - disguised as that grumpy but good natured cynic you always see who props up the bar and might just start singing come the wee hours.

Not exactly 'method' acting for me though...


----------



## Purple (28 Oct 2009)

So who's going?


----------



## Scotsgirl (28 Oct 2009)

Going by the posts there is about 17 of us so far.


----------



## Blackberry (28 Oct 2009)

Cheers to the next 10


----------



## Maverick.ie (28 Oct 2009)

Have to agree with everyone, great site puts in an interesting couple of hours going through the posts at night


----------



## baldyman27 (28 Oct 2009)

Purple said:


> So who's going?


 
I'll hopefully make it anyway.


----------



## Firefly (29 Oct 2009)

Well done Brendan and the mods. Superb site and properly moderated. Can't make the soirree but enjoy. I've a feeling the place will be mobbed!


----------



## Purple (29 Oct 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> I'll hopefully make it anyway.


I'll buy you a pint!


----------



## S.L.F (29 Oct 2009)

Purple said:


> S.L.F I'd love to buy you a pint!


 
Thanks mines a Guinness.


----------



## Purple (29 Oct 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Thanks mines a Guinness.



Mis-quoting... are you a union official?


----------



## baldyman27 (29 Oct 2009)

Purple said:


> I'll buy you a pint!


 
Sweet, that's the round sorted.


----------



## Chocks away (29 Oct 2009)

Count me in. How about FANCY DRESS?


----------



## baldyman27 (29 Oct 2009)

Chocks away said:


> Count me in. How about FANCY DRESS?


 
Walking potato...


----------



## Lightning (30 Oct 2009)

Scotsgirl said:


> Going by the posts there is about 17 of us so far.



17, plus a number of the mods, myself included, plus a few posters above = 25 or thereabouts. 

Should be a good turnout.


----------



## pudds (30 Oct 2009)

Hope ye all have a grreaaat night.


----------



## oldtimer (31 Oct 2009)

Could I wish everybody a good night. Unfortunately, because of distance, cannot make it. Would love to have met as many as possible, especially Fungus, Purple and Caveat whose posts  are my kind of thinking and I alway enjoy. Also special thanks to Brendan for excellent website. Since I retired a few years ago, turning on AAM is a regular feature of my daily routine.


----------



## zag (31 Oct 2009)

I plan on being there - should be easy to spot - I'm the handsome one on the left - [broken link removed]

z


----------



## Teatime (31 Oct 2009)

Congrats Brendan on 10 years of AAM. It is an extremely helpful, insightful and interesting site.

Wont be meeting up for pints. Meeting men and women I have met on the internet hasn't worked too well for me in the past...


----------



## Teatime (31 Oct 2009)

Congrats Brendan on 10 years of AAM. It is an extremely helpful, insightful and interesting site.

Wont be meeting up for pints. Meeting men and women I have met on the internet hasn't worked too well for me in the past...


----------



## Arabella (1 Nov 2009)

Would unaccompanied ladies be guaranteed safe passage?


----------



## Purple (1 Nov 2009)

Arabella said:


> Would unaccompanied ladies be guaranteed safe passage?



You'd have to talk to the moderators about that.


----------



## Cruiser1427 (1 Nov 2009)

Huge congrats to all.... After searching for lots of info on a particular nightmare I came across everything I could have asked for on this forum... Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## justsally (1 Nov 2009)

Teatime said:


> Congrats Brendan on 10 years of AAM. It is an extremely helpful, insightful and interesting site.
> 
> Wont be meeting up for pints. Meeting men and women I have met on the internet hasn't worked too well for me in the past...


 
*"Interests **Standing Naked in a field full of thistles in the rain"* 
Hmmmmmmm, things might work out better for you if you considered changing your interests.


----------



## Arabella (1 Nov 2009)

justsally said:


> *"Interests **Standing Naked in a field full of thistles in the rain"*
> Hmmmmmmm, things might work out better for you if you considered changing your interests.


Rain? In Galway? Golly.


----------



## Teatime (1 Nov 2009)

Arabella said:


> Rain? In Galway? Golly.


 
Oh yes, soft warm summer rain....great for the skin....you'd love it!


----------



## shootingstar (2 Nov 2009)

Happy Birthday AAM.  

The Cork (The Real Capital) posters should have drinks too somewhere down here...


----------



## annR (2 Nov 2009)

Hi
I'd love to go for a couple of hours - would anyone be interested in sharing a taxi from Blanch/Mulhuddart/Clonee area?
A


----------



## thedaras (2 Nov 2009)

S.L.F said:


> *No people with over 1540 posts are buying the beer.*




Does that mean that people with under 1540 posts are doing the buying then??..


----------



## thedaras (2 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> I might just sneak in purely to observe.
> 
> I could go incognito - *disguised as that grumpy but good natured cynic* you always see who props up the bar and might just start singing come the wee hours.
> 
> Not exactly 'method' acting for me though...


 
Oh you wont have to bother going incognito then


----------



## noddy (2 Nov 2009)

Happy birthday to the best site around, please keep all the good advice comeing. you can have the night off Brendan.


----------



## S.L.F (3 Nov 2009)

thedaras said:


> [/b]
> 
> Does that mean that people with under 1540 posts are doing the buying then??..


 
I think I probably needed more punctuation, but anybody who has more than 285 posts would be able to figure that out.


----------



## elcato (3 Nov 2009)

You might need to look around a bit but you should see me there.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Purple (3 Nov 2009)

elcato said:


> You might need to look around a bit but you should see me there.
> 
> [broken link removed]



You're a cat?


----------



## DavyJones (3 Nov 2009)

I'd love to meet certain people face to face and will try my best to get there to celebrate a wonderful site.

The Friday ,9pm start is going to be hard for people travelling from outside Dublin.


----------



## Caveat (3 Nov 2009)

What's the etiquette/code or whatever then?

Do people use their real names and then reveal their user names at some stage? or come with badges? Is there anything that needs to be thought through here?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Nov 2009)

Hi Caveat

It's really up to each individual. Some introduce themselves by their first names - some by their nicknames.  Some by both. 

Brendan


----------



## gipimann (4 Nov 2009)

I've been to a few web forum gatherings, and it can get quite amusing with people introducing themselves as "I'm joe, known as ..... on the forum" !  Name badges were suggested at one stage (especially when there might be a glass or two imbibed and the memory starts to fade!!).


----------



## Chocks away (4 Nov 2009)

Can partners/dedicated drivers come along?


----------



## bogle (6 Nov 2009)

Chocks away said:


> Can partners/dedicated drivers come along?



You should be OK as long as neither have a *beard*!

For some reason facial hair growth doesn't seem to be to popular with some of AAM's hard core posters


----------



## Bonnie865 (8 Nov 2009)

Congratulations on the 10 year milestone, here's to the next 10 years

Although I'm a relitive noobie, the advice I've gained from the board has been brill

_...just don't over do it on the buckfast_

[broken link removed]


----------



## deedee80 (9 Nov 2009)

Wow, congratulations AAM!  10 years - and what a 10 years its been - so much change.  Now more than ever a site like this is so important.  I have found it very helpful, informative, and also entertaining over the years.  

Here's to another 10!


----------



## MichaelBurke (13 Nov 2009)

I had this great idea for a website that would be just super and second to none. People would come to chat, debate and help each other on the topics of the day, it would be super!!!!.......................it just sounds too familiar though, has anyone ever seen one of these websites??

10 years on and you still don't look a day older on computer, well done to all, I'll raise a glass (not empty) in your honour after I put the kids to bed.

Michael


----------



## Chocks away (15 Nov 2009)

bogle said:


> You should be OK as long as neither have a *beard*!
> 
> For some reason facial hair growth doesn't seem to be to popular with some of AAM's hard core posters


I'll get that straightened out and give him a few swipes of the Epilady before he puts his overcoat on


----------



## S.L.F (20 Nov 2009)

Well we're only a couple of hours away anybody got any last requests, temp of the complimentary champagne for example?


----------



## Lex Foutish (20 Nov 2009)

Would love to be going but it's too long a journey by boat from Cork in Friday evening rush hour traffic. 

Any requests? Just one......... Get Purple to down a pint of Beamish. 

He'll probably want to change his name to "Black" after he does!!


----------



## oldtimer (20 Nov 2009)

Looks like it will be almost an all Dublin party - we country boys and girls surrounded by water.


----------



## MandaC (20 Nov 2009)

Enjoy your night all, would love to join you but out celebrating my own 40th Bday!!!


----------



## Caveat (20 Nov 2009)

MandaC said:


> Enjoy your night all, would love to join you but out celebrating my own 40th Bday!!!



Wahayy!!

Congratulations Manda - I'm not too far behind you!!


----------



## Eithneangela (20 Nov 2009)

Wish I was going to be there, but I've got sunburn from the lovely weather in the sunny south east today and I need to lubricate from the inside out with some  nice Sauvignon Blanc.  Have a good one, AAM.  Great site, lotsa useful info and very fast reactions to topical issues.


----------



## pudds (20 Nov 2009)

Have a ball folks


----------



## so-crates (20 Nov 2009)

Hello? Anyone there? 

Us non-Dubs will have to get up to mischief while everyone else is away


----------



## Caveat (20 Nov 2009)

Yeah to hell with 'em!! 

I'm having a few of my own drinks here. Kind of a party for one.


----------



## Lex Foutish (20 Nov 2009)

Me too. Trying to shake off a dose of flu so it's hot whiskey for one. Anyway, I'll bet they won't enjoy the night one bit and the rest of us will be delighted that we didn't go.


----------



## pjmn (20 Nov 2009)

Why ish ith alwhays inh Dhublin.......


----------



## so-crates (20 Nov 2009)

Bottle, check. Glass, check. Bottle opener.... doh!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Nov 2009)

pjmn said:


> Why ish ith alwhays inh Dhublin.......



A few years ago, we had gig in Roscrea, but very few people showed up. And those of us who did show up drove down from Dublin.


----------



## pjmn (21 Nov 2009)

Brendan... Cheers ...



  ... hope ye had a great time and heads aren't too sore this am...


----------



## onq (21 Nov 2009)

<hic!>

Swaz greash nigh... <burp!>

ONQ.


----------



## DrMoriarty (21 Nov 2009)

Brendan said:


> And those of us who did show up drove down from Dublin.


Ahem. I drove up from Limerick that time... but last night I'd have needed a submarine. Sorry I couldn't make it.

Even d'internet went under around here, so I couldn't post a 'have one for me' message. But it sounds like there was plenty had!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Nov 2009)

Hi Dr M. 

Sorry, you are right .I think we had two in Roscrea. The first one had a few people from outside Dublin. I think that the second one was mainly Dubliners. 

Brendan


----------



## Vanilla (21 Nov 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> Ahem. I drove up from Limerick that time... but last night I'd have needed a submarine. Sorry I couldn't make it.
> 
> Even d'internet went under around here, so I couldn't post a 'have one for me' message. But it sounds like there was plenty had!


 
Was hoping to go myself too but had to dismiss the idea for the same reasons. Next time maybe we can organise a submarine ( well, okay a minibus) from limerick and surrounds, Dr.M! Hope a good time was had by all.


----------



## DrMoriarty (21 Nov 2009)

Cheers, Brendan.

Vanilla, don't mind yer aul' minibus — for next year I'm negotiating a deal with Bill Cullen to have us all ferried by (slightly-used) limousines to a special bash hosted by himself and Jackie. We just can't decide whether to do it at their gaff or at the holiday home. What d'you reckon?


----------



## Vanilla (21 Nov 2009)

No competition really, Killarney's gotta win hands down every time. Plus the added bonus of Jackie Lavin, a real gutsy woman. Count me in!


ps if you're in negotiations with Bill and Jackie, does that make you one of the apprentice contestants?


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Nov 2009)

I'm afraid my contract doesn't permit me to disclose that kind of information, Vanilla.


----------



## Chocks away (25 Nov 2009)

Why the omerta about the get together? A last minut hitch saw me scuttled but I would like to hear about it. Any craic?


----------

